#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Sehnen ziehen, brennen, stechen bei/nach Bewegung??!! >

## Ralph69

Hallo, 
ich hoffe jemand kann helfen.
Seit Jahren kann ich mich nur sehr wenig bewegen, da Bewegung zuerst zu einem leichten Brennen, dann Ziehen und schließlich zu einem starken Stechen führt.
Betroffen sind viele Stellen im Körper (z.B. Knie, Hüftabdukturen, Unterarme, Unterschenkel).
Das komische ist, wenn ich mich gar nicht bewege, gehen alle Schmerzen komplett weg. Fange ich dann wieder an zu bewegen, beginnen die Schmerzen wie oben beschrieben wieder.
Zum Beispiel kann ich mit meinem rechten Unterarm nur noch eine leichte Innenrotation machen. Bediene ich zum Beispiel die Computermaus (ständige leichte Innenrotation des Unterarm), so fängt der Unterarm an der Stelle, wo die Sehnen für die Innenrotation sorgen an zu brennen. Mache ich dann weiter, so fängt die Stelle stark an zu ziehen und dann zu stechen. Ich muss den Arm dann mehrere Tage ruhen lassen, damit das Stechen, Ziehen und Brennen wieder verschwindet.
Genauso verhält es sich beim Gehen mit meiner Hüfte, den Knien und den Unterschenkeln, dort wo Sehnen für die Bewegung sorgen. Hier bleiben mir in der Regel auch nur wenige 100 m schmerzfrei, dann beginnt das ganz wieder von vorne: Brennen, Ziehen, Stechen. 
Beim Rheumatologen bin ich schon seit vielen Jahren mit einer Morbus Bechterew Diagnose. Die Wirbelsäule ist bei mir soweit o.k., Probleme machen im wesentlichen wie oben beschrieben die Sehnen oder sinds die Nerven?, aber genau da wissen sie nicht richtig weiter. Die einzige mögliche Vermutung, die sie haben ist eine Enthesits oder Enthesiopathien. Ich konnte aber nirgendwo nachlesen, dass sich diese Erkrankung so verhält wie bei mir. Neurologie und Orthopädie habe ich auch schon durch. Alle Medikamente (Kortison, Schmerzmittel, Entzündungshemmer, TNF Alpha Blocker, etc. haben in diesem Bereich bisher versagt, genauso wie meine Versuche im Bereich Naturheilkunde (Homöopathie, Farbtherapie, Psychotherapie, Schüssler Salze, Geistesheilung, etc.). Meine Hoffnung in diesem Forum ist es, jemanden zu finden, der ähnliche Symptome hat wie ich und herausgefunden hat, was er hat oder was ihm geholfen hat. Ich hoffe es gibt dich da draußen :-) 
Nachtrag:
Ich denke, ich sollte meine Symptome noch ein bisschen genauer beschreiben, da ich im Internet noch keinen Beitrag gefunden habe, der zu mir passt. 
Begonnen hat alles vor 18 Jahren mit Schmerzen im ISG. Die Diagnose lautet seitdem Morbus Bechterew. Vor zehn Jahren begannen dann die Probleme mit den Sehnen. Nach 8 h Wanderung taten mir die Knie und die Hüftabdukturen weg. Nach einigen Tagen waren die Probleme aber wieder weg. Im Laufe der Jahre sind diese Probleme dann nach immer kürzeren Wegstrecken aufgetreten. Vor fünf Jahren habe ich mir durch intensives Gitarrenspiel den linken Daumen abgeschossen. Der Schmerz tritt auf, wenn ich das obere Daumengelenk anwinkeln möchte. Auftreten tut der Schmerz in der Mitte des Unterarms, sehr wahrscheinlich dort, wo die Sehne in den Muskel überleitet. Das einzige was mir hilft, ist tatsächlich den Daumen nicht zu bewegen. Es ist aber seit dem nicht mehr gut geworden, da selbst leichte Bewegungen wieder zu Schmerzen führen, egal wie lange ich ruhig gestellt habe. Fange ich an, den Daumen zu bewegen, brennt die besagte Stelle leicht. Mache ich dann weiter, sticht es dort. Habe ich noch stärker bewegt, gibt es einen so starken Stich, der sich anfühlt, als wäre jetzt etwas überdehnt oder angerissen. Die Stelle in der Mitte des Unterarms pocht dann einige Stunden lang, also alle 3-4 s ein leichter Stich. Jetzt hilft nur noch tagelanges ruhig stellen. In den letzten Jahren habe ich weitere solche Stellen hinzubekommen, immer ausgelöst durch eine bedingte Überlastung. Alle diese Stellen, die durch eine Überlastung in einen schmerzhaften Stich gemündet sind, bleiben erhalten und gehen nicht mehr weg. Wie gesagt, durch striktes ruhigstellen geht der Schmerz weg, aber jeder Versuch diese Bewegungen wieder in meinen Alltag zu integrieren scheitert. Die Stellen fangen nach wenigen Bewegungen wieder an zu brennen, dann stechen, dann pochen. 
Danke und lieben Gruß
Ralph

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Ralph,
als Rheumatikerin kenne ich das so ähnlich natürlich auch. 
Nervenschmerzen äußern sich meist als brennende bzw. elektrisierende Schmerzen.
Ich habe Wirbelsäulenrheuma mit peripherer Gelenkbeteiligung, und diese rheumatische Entzündung ist nach ein paar Jahren in die Weichteile weitergewandert. Mittels einer Ultraschalluntersuchung konnte meine Rheumatologin feststellen, dass sich die Entzündung auf Muskeln, Sehnenansätze und Schleimbeutel ausgedehnt hat und sogar schon geringe Knochenschäden hervorgerufen hat. Ich komme einigermaßen zurecht mit Kortison, Celebrex und neuerdings MTX (das in den peripheren Gelenken wirkt, nicht in der Wirbelsäule).  
Deine Beschreibung hört sich für mich so an, als hättest du starke Entzündungen, die bei Ruhe wieder etwas abklingen. Die Versuche mit der Alternativmedizin kannst du vergessen, die haben bei mir nicht mal am Anfang der Erkrankung angeschlagen, als ich noch keine Basismedikation brauchte.
Wie schaut es bei dir mit Krankengymnastik aus? Bekommst du die, wenn ja, hilft sie dir?
Mir hilft sie sehr gut, und ich bekomme auch regelmäßig meine Manuelle Therapie, bei der die Verhärtungen in den Weichteilen herausmassiert werden. Ich könnte zwar immer wieder mal an die Decke gehen bei den Behandlungen, aber in Kombination mit KG hilft es mir gut. 
Woran ich bei dir denke, wenn ich deine Beschreibung lese: Vielleicht hast du Gelenkblockaden, die auf die Muskulatur übergehen und damit auch die Sehnen und Bänder beeinflussen und so auch Nerven einengen können. 
Ich hatte im Sommer eine akute Blockade in ISG oder LWS (da war man nicht einer Meinung). Jedenfalls waren das schlimme Schmerzen, die ins linke Bein ausgestrahlt haben; ich konnte fast nicht mehr laufen. Nach 3 Verordnungen KG (18 Behandlungen) ging es mir wieder gut. Ich dachte mir, wenn mir die KG nicht hilft, gehe ich zum Osteopathen. (Der fällt zwar auch in die Alternativmedizin, hat aber eher noch Erfolge.) Aber sie half mir. 
Meine Therapeutin erklärt mir, dass oft durch eine minimale Hüftkopfdezentrierung der ganze Bewegungsapparat etwas verschoben wird. Das merkt man noch nicht gleich, aber dadurch verspannt sich die Muskulatur und zieht alles mit, was so beteiligt ist. Mit den Übungen wurde der Hüftkopf wieder zentriert und die Muskulatur entspannt. usw.
Mit KG wird auch der Stoffwechsel in den Gelenken und Weichteilen wieder angeregt und das wirkt den Entzündungen entgegen. 
Wurde bei dir eine Sono gemacht? Bekommst du KG?

----------


## Aromama

Hallo, 
zum Thema Rheuma möchte ich sagen, dass man das Befinden mit naturheilkundlichen Methoden verbessern kann.  
Eine Brennesselteekur führt z.B. überschüssige Harnsäure ab, da der Brennesseltee die Nieren anregt.  
Es gibt auch ätherische Öle, die Schmerzen lindern können, wenn man sie in Form von Einreibungen aufträgt. Antientzündlich wirkende Öle sind z.B. Cajeput, Eukalyptus, Gewürznelke, Zimt, Kamile blau, Thymian, Weihrauch.  
Man kann sich vom Aromapraktiker der sich mit ätherischen Ölen auskennt sein persönliches Rheumaöl mischen lassen. Sanfte Einreibungen können zudem die psychische Situation positiv beeinflussen und das kommt zur Wirkung der Öle hinzu. 
Eine Wunderheilung kommt der Alternativmedizin nicht zu, genausowenig, wie die Schulmedizin Wunder bewirken kann. Man kann seine Lebensqualität durch solche Methoden aber verbessern. 
LG

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich will der Naturheilkunde nicht ihre Wirkung absprechen, habe selber eine homöopatische Hausapotheke und Heilkräuter im Garten, mache zwischendurch Heilfasten. Deshalb habe ich mir ja auch einen Naturheilkunde-Hausarzt gesucht und habe 1 1/2 Jahre lang alles ausprobiert, von dem mir andere Rheumatiker gesagt haben, dass es ihnen geholfen hat. 
Bei mir konnte die Naturheilkunde aber leider nichts ausrichten, weder Aromaöl noch Homöopathie noch Schüßler-Salze noch Brennnesseltee noch Teufelskralle usw. Meine Heilpraktikerin konnte mir nicht helfen und mein Naturheilkunde-Hausarzt sagte mir, die natürlichen Heilmittel seien einfach zu schwach für so eine aggressive Erkrankung. 
Auch Ralph scheint so die bunte Palette durch zu haben, ohne den geringsten Erfolg. Da muss man eben nach anderen Möglichkeiten suchen.

----------


## Aromama

Liebe Nachtigall, 
danke, dass du meine Antwort so sachlich kommentierst und nicht über die Naturheilkunde schimpfst, weil sie dir nicht helfen konnte.  
Ich habe gelesen, was du für Medikamente einnehmen musst, damit du trotz der Erkrankung arbeiten und funktionieren kannst. Diese Medis belasten durch ihre NW den Körper. Kortison führt z.B. zum Knochenabbau, im Brennesseltee ist auch Calcium  und Phosphat enthalten. 
Dein Naturheilkunde-Hausarzt hatte recht, als er dir sagte die natürlichen Mittel seinen zu schwach als alleinige Therapie für so eine schwere Erkrankung. D.h. aber nicht, dass sie nicht als ergänzende Massnahmen zur Schulmedizin unterstützend wirken. 
Durch gezielte Anwendung der Naturheikunde kann man die Dosierung der chemischen Medikamente verringern, damit  die Nebenwirkungen auch weniger werden. Man kann im Zweifelsfall also medikamente einsparen.  
Es ist aber auch eine Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung. Wenn die subtilen Auswirkungen der Naturheilkunde nicht spürbar sind, wieso soll man dann Zeit, seine Energie und auch noch sein Geld investieren. Es ist reine Ansichtssache.

----------


## Ralph69

Hallo Nachtigall und Aromama, 
Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. Ich gebe die Naturheilkunde auch nicht so schnell auf :-) Der Osteopathie werde ich auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bereits fünfmal für über zwei Wochen stationär in der Rheumaklinik war und dort alle möglichen Arten von KG ohne Erfolg durchprobiert habe. Alle Bewegungen innerhalb der KG haben die Symptome verschlimmert. Ich habe oben in meiner Frage noch einmal die Symptome genauer beschrieben. Sind das wirklich Symptome einer Enthesits oder Enthesiopathien? Ich finde im Internet immer nur aussagen, dass bei dieser Erkrankung sich die sehnen am Knochenansatz entzünden. Bei mir sind die Stellen aber im wesentlichen an den Übergängen Sehnen zu Muskeln, also mehr in der Mitte der Unterarme und der Unterschenkel. Liegt hier vielleicht noch eine andere rheumatische oder neurologische Erkrankung vor? Ich hoffe jemand kennt die Antwort ...
Nochmal vielen Dank
Ralph

----------

